# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  H1ao1 haplogroup geography?

## CorkSmith

According to James Lick's mthap, my best match for mtDNA haplogroup is H1ao1, followed by H1ao as the second best match. I have done a fair bit of Googling but can't seem to find associated geography. Is there a resource that I may have missed? Thank you very much.

----------

